# Ireland



## post-it (Apr 6, 2010)

Ireland came up as a preferred destination for my family.  Since we've never been to Ireland I'm not sure where to start planning.

If anyone can help out with getting me started, we would have to go in summer 2011.

Possible timeshares within driving to most destinations and which airport to use.

Is there enough to do in Ireland for teenagers?

Welcome any additional comments.

Thanks


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 6, 2010)

It has been a good 10-15 years since we were in Ireland.

Lots to do, lots to see, have the teens check out the Irish music-U2,Bono, Burl Ives, Irelands History, The Troubles, As many castles as McDonalds.

If you have any Irish in you they will spot it right away and tell you what county and probably what town your ancestors came from.

As far as scenery--it is right up there with anything in Hawaii.  Friendly folks, beautiful women, handsome lads.  Really can't ask for more.

You make me want to go again.

Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd suggest that you start off by buying a good guidebook about Ireland.

Here the official Ireland Tourism Website, which is a good place to start your research.

Here is a list of posts on TUG about Ireland.

It's a really long flight for kids - take that into consideration.  Because of the flight time, and jet lag, I wouldn't go for less than 10 days - 2 weeks would be better.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 7, 2010)

I have visited Dublin, Belfast, and Londonderry on past trips.  All are very worthwhile.  This spring, we have a DAE exchange to Seasons at Knocktopher Abbey in southern Ireland, which has a lot of interesting sights nearby.  We are renting a car to get around.  Knocktopher Abbey is an II resort, but DAE gets a fair amount of inventory there.  They also have a number of vacation cottages and private condos in Ireland that you can exchange into.

For the cities, I would recommend the In Your Pocket guidebooks, which are availible free for download on their website, www.inyourpocket.com


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 7, 2010)

If you plan on driving, be prepared for VERY narrow roads in the countryside. You may even have to back up a considerable distance if you meet oncoming traffic. 

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 7, 2010)

x3 skier said:


> If you plan on driving, be prepared for VERY narrow roads in the countryside. You may even have to back up a considerable distance if you meet oncoming traffic.
> 
> Cheers



I have had to do that on some country roads in England, and have even run into that some places in the Czech Republic.  But it beats encountering an unlit gypsy wagon after dark on a Romanian road.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 7, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> I have had to do that on some country roads in England, and have even run into that some places in the Czech Republic.  But it beats encountering an unlit gypsy wagon after dark on a Romanian road.



Closest I have come to that are Amish Buggies in eastern OH. Usually well lit and with warning triangles, though.

Ireland really got to me since a lot of the narrow roads are bordered with rock walls. One place it pays to have rent a car insurance. 

Cheers


----------



## alanmj (Apr 8, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> I have visited Dublin, Belfast, and Londonderry on past trips.



Be very aware of who you are talking to in Ireland. When in the Republic I strongly suggest you call it Derry, and not Londonderry. When in the North it's best to try not to refer to it at all by name, unless you know the religion of the person you are talking to. Default should be Derry.

The best attractions of Ireland are in fact outside the cities, although Galway is a wonderful place, esp. during the Comedy and Theatre Festival in late July/early August. But DO NOT be in Galway during Race Week if you value your sanity and your wallet. 

Summertime the SW (Kerry) is full of American and Japanese tourists. Very expensive time to visit. Lesser known but just as beautiful as the Ring of Kerry is the Dingle Peninsula. Go to the NW to Donegal to see raw Ireland. Go to Connaught to see rural Ireland at its best.

Ireland is a tough exchange at any time - you don't have a hope of getting a timeshare for summer. Owners use them, and when they are put up for exchange they are snapped up immediately.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 8, 2010)

Actually, when DAE notified me of the Knocktopher Abbey exchange, they offered me any week I wanted in April, May, or June.

In addition to timeshares, DAE has vacation cottages in Ireland and units in whole ownership vacation complexes that are deposited into its exchange system.  My brother and sister in law exchanged into one of the latter in summer a few years ago.

As to your comment on the religious divisions, it reminds me of a joke.  A man was walking down the street in Belfast one evening when someone came out of an alley, put a gun to his back and demanded ''What religion are you?''.  Realizing that if he said Protestent and the gunman was Catholic, he was in jeopardy, but that the reverse could also cause him to be shot, he thought fast and said ''I'm Jewish''.  The gunman chuckled and said ''H'mm, I must be the luckiest Arab in Belfast''.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 8, 2010)

OK Tuggers, here goes!  Hubby and I have absolutely NO Irish heritage, not Christian, either.  Never have we encountered such an amazing and friendly people!!!  No religious issues, nor political ones, whatsoever.  Oh yes, forgot to mention that we were in Ireland last summer, 2009!

We flew into Shannon, rented a car and drove west and south, finally ending in Dublin and ditching the wheels.  All I can say is it's good to be from New England where the roads are non-sensical and we have more than our fair share of rotaries aka roundabouts!  GPS is necessity as well.  

We did not travel with kids but encountered many families during our stay.  While a cottage would be nice, I would highly recommend b&b experience.  This way your children would have the opportunity to meet other families .  There are often pets at the properties and room to roam and run!  Breakfasts are substantial with all sorts of offerings.  Food is $$$, that is for certain.  But believe it or not, we enjoyed outstanding meals, not a bad one during our two week vacation!  We were truly stunned!

We did spend time in Dublin and environs and the sites but I much preferred the West.  And per the previous poster, Dingle is not to be missed!

Hope this helps!


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 14, 2010)

We've loved our trips to Ireland, and I'd strongly recommend you consider staying in B&B's instead of timeshares.  By the time you pay your maint. fee for your timeshare and the exchange fee, B&B's will cost very little, if any, more than the timeshare and you get so many advantages with B&B's that you don't have with timeshare exchanges  (we did one exchange and stayed in a two bedroom unit at Fitzpatrick Castle on the south edge of the Dublin metro area, connections to Dublin by train).

1.  At a B&B, you'll have a real Irish host to make you believe you were
     meant to be in Ireland.
2.  Those wonderful, full Irish breakfasts will be included in the room rate--
     and food is definitely not inexpensive in Ireland, even for potatoes.
3.  You'll be staying where you want to sightsee.  Irish roads are beyond
     description:  as you look at the map and decide how long it will take
     to get from point A to point B, automatically double what you believe
     would be a conservative estimate.  You'll probably still be wrong, but
     you'll be a lot closer to the right amount of time than if you use any
     kind of estimation that would work in the U.S.

If you do decide to go the B&B route, I can't recommend Cill Bbreac House
in Dingle strongly enough.  www.iol.ie/~cbhreac


----------



## alanmj (Apr 15, 2010)

PStreet1 said:


> 2.  Those wonderful, full Irish breakfasts will be included in the room rate



It has been medically proven that each "full Irish breakfast" you eat takes a day off your life... You can hear your arteries hardening as you munch through the black pudding, white pudding, rashers, bacon, eggs, mushrooms, baked beans, etc. - all fried to ensure maximum effect.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 15, 2010)

PStreet1 said:


> We've loved our trips to Ireland, and I'd strongly recommend you consider staying in B&B's instead of timeshares.  By the time you pay your maint. fee for your timeshare and the exchange fee, B&B's will cost very little, if any, more than the timeshare and you get so many advantages with B&B's that you don't have with timeshare exchanges  (we did one exchange and stayed in a two bedroom unit at Fitzpatrick Castle on the south edge of the Dublin metro area, connections to Dublin by train).



Hi, Pat...Did you like Fitzpatrick Castle? Did you have a car there, or did you take the bus & DART? What time of year did you go? I'm thinking of early November to avoid tourists; I went in March once and loved it (stayed at a B & B in Howth for a week)...even though it rained much of the time. I've got a good trader that could likely get me into Fitzpatrick Castle in off-season...so please tell me more about your 2 br and the place in general! Thanks in advance!


----------



## radmoo (Apr 15, 2010)

Ditto- no matter how close things look on the map, it will take you at least twice as long as planned.

In Dingle, I'd definitely recommend Pax House. In Doolin, you might try Daly's


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 16, 2010)

*RE: Fitzpatrick's*

I'm not Pat, but I do have knowledge of Fitzpatrick's  We own 3Avoca and have stayed in 2Boyne.  Both are 2 bedroom units.  Ours faces toward Dublin Bay.  And 2B faces the lovely walled back garden. For both units the bedrooms are small, but there are 2 full baths (not ensuite) and a separate laundry room that has washer & dryer less complicated to use than most European equipment.  The living/dining area is large and if you have folk on the sofa bed, the door closes for privacy.  The kitchen is fully equipped. The balconies for those units that have them are narrow but can fit 4.

Killiney Hill Park is behind FC, and the walk up to the Victoria monument affords fantastic views to Howth (which we absolutely fell in love w/ on a sidetrip there) and the Wicklow Mts.  The DART & Dalkey are a hike but doable if you walk the back way to the station.  We do rent a car when we stay there, but there are many tours offered out of Dublin to places such as Newgrange and the Wicklow Mts. Weather in Ireland includes rain & cool temps every month of the year so November should be just colder than the other months.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd echo Beejaybeeohio about everything except the washer/dryer.  We never did figure it out.  We managed in the kitchen but had to get help.  I don't remember what unit we had but it looked out over the water (if only 3 bedroom units overlook the water, then that's what we had because that view was right there for us); it was stunning.  We were there in November, and the weather was sunny and cool.  We rented a car, but took DART into Dublin.  We used the car for getting to Waterford, Newgrange, Trent, etc.  Again, I can't stress enough that you simply can't drive where you think you can in the time you think you can.  On the DART some locals asked what we planned to do the next day.  We said, drive to Waterford, see the glass factory and then drive to the Rock of Cashel and back.  Their eyes got enormous and they sat quietly for about 15 seconds, and then said "It can't be done."  We were, of course, certain it could be:  we're intrepid Americans; we can drive anywhere.  Know what?  They're right:  it can't be done.

Also remember your daylight hours are few in November; you're a long way north.

We loved everything about the trip (even though some things "can't be done")!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 19, 2010)

PStreet1 said:


> I'd echo Beejaybeeohio about everything except the washer/dryer.  We never did figure it out.



I think that FC replaced the washer/dryer from our first visit in '04, because I totally agree that they were impossible to operate without help.  Same for Kilconquhar Castle that year.  

When we stayed last May, using the w/d was easy, peasy.


----------



## KevJan (Apr 19, 2010)

When we were at Fitzpatrick Castle in June 2007 the washer and dryer were easy to operate but the dryer took a very long time to get the clothes dry.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I'd suggest that you start off by buying a good guidebook about Ireland.
> 
> Here the official Ireland Tourism Website, which is a good place to start your research.
> 
> ...




Denise, I like your search "trick"

Here is some info from another site I contribute to. I own at Fitzpatricks Castlle Dublin and have posted a lot of info about my trips there.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thanks, BJB & Pstreet!*

Your info is "spot on"...not so sure I'd be doing laundry though.   (Hmmm, to hit the pub for craic or to do laundry, hmmm, what's a gal to do?) :rofl: P.S. Confirmed a two br for Nov 2011...God willing I'll be off to a now smoke-free pub...or two or three... in Ireland! (Any good ones close by to Fitz. Castle?)


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 22, 2010)

*Congrats on your trade*

The Guinea Pig in Dalkey is a good restaurant- not so sure about a pub there.  But you are so close to Dublin, there are lots to chose from there.  You have time to research before your visit.  Trip Advisor is a great place to seek out specifics.  And the "Hosts" at FC will help you on arrival.  

Johnnie Fox's is a pub near Enniskerry with entertainment.  We also attended a genuine caeli at the Meeting of the Waters near Avoca on a Sunday in July.

The Dungeon Restaurant at FC is good and relatively reasonable, too.

Such fun to be planning!


----------



## Carol C (Apr 26, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> The Guinea Pig in Dalkey is a good restaurant- not so sure about a pub there.  But you are so close to Dublin, there are lots to chose from there.  You have time to research before your visit.  Trip Advisor is a great place to seek out specifics.  And the "Hosts" at FC will help you on arrival.
> 
> Johnnie Fox's is a pub near Enniskerry with entertainment.  We also attended a genuine caeli at the Meeting of the Waters near Avoca on a Sunday in July.
> 
> ...



I can't wait! I'm thinking now of somewhere exotic to go to piggyback a week. RyanAir goes to so many places from Dublin. Any ideas on that? I'm thinking Prague, or Croatia, or maybe Turkey, or...????? Well, plenty of time to plan before Nov 2011...when I plan to resurrect this thread! :rofl:


----------



## alanmj (Apr 27, 2010)

Carol C said:


> I can't wait! I'm thinking now of somewhere exotic to go to piggyback a week. RyanAir goes to so many places from Dublin. Any ideas on that? I'm thinking Prague, or Croatia, or maybe Turkey, or...????? Well, plenty of time to plan before Nov 2011...when I plan to resurrect this thread!



So does Aer Lingus - a little bit more expensive, but you get treated less like cattle. And there is no idiot loud-mouthed CEO who's about to charge 1 euro to go to the toilet... 

For exotic places from Dublin, how about North Africa? Morocco is wonderful, esp. Marrakech. Or Egypt/Cairo.

If you want not-so-exotic, then go south rather than east. East is cold, wet and miserable in November. Reasonably close with direct flights are:

1) Languedoc, France. Aer Lingus to Toulouse or RyanAir to Carcassonne. Take in Toulouse, Carcassonne, the Cathar castles, the largest wine region in the world, Montpellier, and even hop over the border to Figueres (Dali). (Don't spend more than 1/2 day in Carcassonne - it's overrated. The walls are fabulous and take the tour, but inside La Cite is Disneyfied.)

2) Catalonia, Spain. Barcelona and surroundings. My favourite city in Europe.

3) Southern Spain. Granada, Seville and surroundings.

Should be more specific about what you want - city/culture or countryside/landscape.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 27, 2010)

Combined with Ireland in the summer we have flown RyanAir from London Stansted (before it was a total sardine can airline) and AerLingus to/from Edinborough.

Last May, we flew AerLingus to Portugal for a week there and another in the Marbella region of Spain.

So many possibilities.  In November, I would definitely head to somewhere warmer.  Italy can be very pleasant temperature and crowd-wise at that time of year and you might be able to exchange for one of the better-rated resorts then, too.

The only caveat with the budget airlines is the weight restriction.  We have also flown EasyJet.  Sometimes the big name airlines have comparable fares to the LCCs and you can get mileage credit, depending on which alliance the European airlines are affiliated with.


----------

